# exhaust tip turning black 2011 LS



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

It's just raw fuel burning, It is perfectly normal for it to happen


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> It's just raw fuel burning, It is perfectly normal for it to happen


What he said. Perfectly normal.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

This is a picture of my exhaust after 50k miles. Its not turning black but there is a white residue building up on the outside only. Apparently im not leeking coolant and ive been told this from water. If I ever decide to purchase a new chrome exhaust tip would this happen to the new tip as well ?




http://imageshack.us


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't say I've ever had that issue with a chrome tip. Then again, I wash my car often enough and wash the tip each time I do. Do you ever wash your factory exhaust tip when going through a car wash?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I use an automated car wash once a week and I never get out to brush the exhaust tip its usually hot. While im on the subject im curious to know about washing my engine bay. If I cover the eletrical components on the driver side would it be safe to use the pressure from a hose to clean the engine ?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually I have been negleting my car from her bath's this summer... that would explain it, Thanks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I use an automated car wash once a week and I never get out to brush the exhaust tip its usually hot. While im on the subject im curious to know about washing my engine bay. If I cover the eletrical components on the driver side would it be safe to use the pressure from a hose to clean the engine ?


My personal belief is it's safe, but you'll find others who will disagree. I'll be using my pressure washer (from a distance) to clean out my engine bay whenever possible, as salt gets up in there even with the engine shield intact.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I use an automated car wash once a week and I never get out to brush the exhaust tip its usually hot. While im on the subject im curious to know about washing my engine bay. If I cover the eletrical components on the driver side would it be safe to use the pressure from a hose to clean the engine ?


I wouldn't use a pressure washer, but spray the engine down with a lawn hose and then get some good de-greaser and spray and let it sit for a little while. When it starts to turn to white foam, you know its doing its job. Water is used to activate it. Then after letting it sit, hose it back off again then let your engine idle to steam off the rest of the water.

I guess that's what the cover on the electrical system shows. No pressure washing. Here, I thought all this time they were telling you not to use a flame-thrower. :th_coolio:


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I guess that's what the cover on the electrical system shows. No pressure washing. Here, I thought all this time they were telling you not to use a flame-thrower. :th_coolio:


:lol: That would be bad... very bad I should say!


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> :lol: That would be bad... very bad I should say!


but very interesting at the same time!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> :lol: That would be bad... very bad I should say!


Makes me wonder if the dealers that set the unfortunate Cruzes on fire thought the same thing! "Oh, clean with a flamethrower?? Really? Ok!"

Lol.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just ask your dealer to steam clean it for you on your next visit.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I can't say I've ever had that issue with a chrome tip. Then again, I wash my car often enough and wash the *tip* each time I do. Do you ever wash your factory exhaust tip when going through a car wash?


just the tip or.... lol i had to


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> ...wash the tip...


Always sound advice.


----------

